# Kubota L2950 Hydrayulic Problems



## fastcw (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a almost total failure of steering, front end loader and 3 point system.

The first thing I noticed was that the steering was not responding and drifting. In a couple of minutes all 3 systems started to fail. The steering mostly free wheels, and then will catch and steer a little, and the front end loader would raise enough so that I could drive back to the shop. 

My understanding is that the hydraulic pump is two pumps in the same housing, and that the steering is separate from the other circuits. If that is true, it would seem that the pump is not getting fluid from the sump.

No service manual. I have the Operators manual, and have checked the fluid levels. I don't have a clue on what to do next.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Fastcw! I'm suspecting that either your hydraulic pick up screen is plugged up or your filter is. I'm not certain where the suction screen is on your machine, but I'll bet if you get to looking around, you'd be able to locate the access point for it. You'll of course need to drain the fluid first. I hope this helps!


----------

